# Closing wound with steri strips



## Georgia@positiveresultsbilling.com (Jul 10, 2017)

Can I bill for closing a 1.0cm wound with steri-strips?  What code do you suggest.
In addition a soft metal finger brace was applied.  Is that billiable?


Thank you in advance


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 10, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]From the CPT book: Wound closure utilizing adhesive strips as the sole repair material should be coded using the appropriate E/M code. 

I'm not sure about splint, though its likely bundled as well.[/FONT]


----------

